# Mubarak trial



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

brahim al-Sayyad, chief news room editor of the Egyptian Radio and Television Union, said Thursday that state television will broadcast the trials of deposed President Hosni Mubarak and other symbols from his regime beginning next week, in accordance with established rules.

“We are prepared to cover Mubarak’s trial on 3 August, after the military council announced that it would be public,” Sayyad said. “And we will provide both live and recorded coverage.”


what are the chances are of him ever going to court?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> brahim al-Sayyad, chief news room editor of the Egyptian Radio and Television Union, said Thursday that state television will broadcast the trials of deposed President Hosni Mubarak and other symbols from his regime beginning next week, in accordance with established rules.
> 
> “We are prepared to cover Mubarak’s trial on 3 August, after the military council announced that it would be public,” Sayyad said. “And we will provide both live and recorded coverage.”
> 
> ...


"Beginning next week"? Surely they mean next month?


----------

